# Micro chipping pups for new homes



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Just thinking in advance. 

If Izzy is pregnant.....another 10 days yet before she can be confirmed....I would like to get the pupschipped before they go to their new homes. 
How does this work? 
Does someone come to the house to do it?
How does it work ie would they be chipped in my name then transfered to new owners?
At what age are they done?
Rough cost?

Ta:confused1:


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

You can either get it done at your vets,or you could get a mobile chipper over the house to do it.Generally when i chip a litter they are all registered in the breeders name and address,then they can give the new owners the microchip paperwork and they can change all the owner details over after purchase.


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

When I had my litter of 16 pups micro-chipped, the vet and nurse came to my house. The nurse filled out the paper work in my name and the registered KC names for each pup. Got a really good deal as it was so many, think I ended up paying about £7/£8 per pup. Got mine done just a day or so before 8 weeks. All paperwork was then given to the new owners to change details. 

Only problem was petlog are not very keen on just changing details, so I had to get the transfer forms sent to me so I could sign them and also send a copy of the last page of my signed contract with my signature, my husbands and the new owners name address and signiture, date of purchase, micro-chip number to thier new pup etc. Petlog wanted all this info before they would change any details.........I suppose they are just being cautious, but it was a bit of a pain for the new owners until I contacted Petlog and got it sorted.

Best of luck with your forthcoming litter!

Puppy Love x


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

thats odd that they were reluctant to change details.As every puppy registered with them, the registered owner routinely gets sent a confirmation letter for each puppy.On the letter/form there is a part that can be filled in to change ownership details.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I chipped all mine at the vets, all registered straight into the new owners names.

I felt more comfortable doing this because if some people are like me with manual paperwork, with the best of intentions, the change may not be done (there is also a charge to change ownership details).

I am sure everyone is different, but the way I did it worked for me, my pups and their new owners.


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

The breeder that I bought Sasha from has done the microchip course and chips the pups herself. Then they are registered on the day the pups are sold, straight into the new owners name.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I chip myn myself and when i know who the owners will be i then fill out paperwork or in my case i do it all on the computer on petlog site.New owners get their paper work usually in 3 days.


So no need to change any details as i think to do that new owners would have to pay the 15 pound to change them which would mean they didnt benefit.


----------



## DCMMS (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello 

Most vets microchip or you could get somone like me to come to your home and chip the puppies 

You can chip without registering with pet log ( for any puppy not yet reserved) have them all placed in your name or have them registered direct to the new owner or even a mix of all of the above, some people even use the chip to identify one pup or kittten from the rest in circumstances where the animal is reserved but not yet named or if there are similar markings etc. Microchipping can be done from around 8wks ( depending on size, breed etc) 

Its true Petlog do not like changing details and can charge you £15 per animal for the privilage which is why i prefer to have the animals registered to the furever home as apposed to the breeder.

If you do get mobile microchipping to come to you double check they are trained, registered and insured. Any decent microchip implanter will carry credentials incase a prospective client asks and be happy to supply contact details of who trained them so you can check up. You do sometimes get those who are not trained or insured, thankfully they are few and far between as places like Peddymark have measures on there site to stop unregistered/untrained people from buying supplies but sadly they do still exist and usually offer a silly price to get quick cash. Microchipping is a simple, easy and almost pain free process but if done wrong can seriously hurt or kill the animal especially in tiny youngsters.

Not sure what area your in but if your not local to me im happy to give you details of how to find independants in your area who will microchip your pups for you :thumbup: prices vary but are usually between £10 - £15 per animal although some will offer further discounts if its a big litter 

Sorry that turned into a bit of a essay lol

Good luck 

Dcmms x x


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

pet-detect are the same ,they wont sell their micro chipping products to anyone who is untrained either.
the chips can be registered straight into new owners names too but some breeders do prefer that the pups are all initially registered to them.


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Thanks folks. Will check it all out. 

Dcmms.....I am in Scotland (Inverclyde).

I know my vet will probably do it as they did my 2 when they got their first jabs. 
Think I would like it done at house though cos don't fancy taking all the pups at 7/8 weeks to the vet and I know my vet charges about £70 for a house call....!


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm n Scotland too and my Local dog warden comes to your home and will micro-chip a litter. Cost here (North Lanarkshire) £8 per dog. I also know of a mobile chipping service. the girls come to your home and chip the litter for discounted prices. They do this at some dog shows too and cover all over Scotland.

Home - Girls Who Chip


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

If I had known that Petlog would have charged and caused all this hassle to my new puppy owners I would never had done it the way I did. This was my first ever litter. My vet has also been on the phone to Petlog complaining about the service. Yes all my owners will have to pay £15 to change the details, its just discusting. I was only making sure I was a responsible breeder and getting all my pups done properly before they left me just incase the new owners did not get the pups micro-chipped themselves.

I will certainly speak with my vet and sort it all out for my next litter!!, which wont be for a long time!!!

Puppy Love x


----------



## DCMMS (Sep 5, 2012)

Other end of the country to me

If you want the link to find independant microchip implanters in your area just pm me :thumbup:

Puppylove to be fair to Petlog whoever microchipped your litter should of gone through your options with you before registering them, like i said before you can chip and not register them straight away, that way you know they are chipped before they leave you and you can liase with your microchip implanter to make sure all details are logged to new owners as and when puppies are sold ( dont think vets offer this option) it can even be done when puppies are picked up by there new family as ownership can be registered on line and takes just a couple of minutes, as a first litter/new breeder you wouldnt know this BUT your implanter would.


If ANY of you want advice or have any questions regarding microchipping please feel free to pm me, im here to help where i can 

Oh and btw thats a really good price for microchipping.

Good luck 

Dcmms


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

On all occasion that i contavted Petlog I was given different information. Told my owners could send in the receipts I gave them with their transfer forms, then that was not accepted, another person from Petlog said my owners needed to get a signed letter from their own vet as proof they where the new owners, then told that was not needed as they still needed signed transfer forms from me. Eventually after I complained about their appauling service as I was getting different answers each time and so was my vet, another lady from Canada sorted it all out. I had 16 pups to deal with, she sorted out all the paperwork as Petlog had sent the registered papers to me, out of the 16, 12 of them where wrong, it was just a joke, but we finally "i hope" have now sorted it out. I got all the forms sent to me which I signed and copied my contract paperwork with everyones signature and I posted this off to all my owners!!!! Never again will I use Petlog!! They got it wrong on so many occasion!! My vet is also looking into moving away from Petlog!

Sorry, but this is how I feel about it!

Puppy Love x


----------



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

You can now chip your own dogs in your own home and then register them yourself.

Happy-Pet Mini Microchip Identification Chip for Dogs/Cats/Exotics

According to the product description:
This comes as a complete kit with 3 microchips. They are all pre-loaded into sterile implanters and individually packaged in sterile, clear plastic bags. Bar codes and chip numbers are supplied on pre-printed stickers to be used on paperwork as required. Forms for registration on the Petlog national database are also included.


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

I micro-chip my own litters, the ones that are sold are registered straight into the new owners names, the ones (if any) that aren't sold, I wait to register the chips until they have new owners, or if I'm running a couple on, I register them both to me, then give the new owners the documents to send off for change of ownership.

I have show type cocker spaniels and chip them the week before they leave.

I've recently chipped a litter of 6 springer spaniel pups, 8 weeks old, and charged £50 for the litter.


----------



## chaka (Feb 19, 2012)

I took my litter to the vets at 7 weeks and they were all chipped there, one also had to have a pet passport completed so it was easier to get the vet to do it all. They were registered in the new owners names, however they were also tattooed and the tattoo is permanently identified with me, so if at any time they turn up somewhere and the owner cannot be traced I will be contacted.


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

RichardJordan said:


> You can now chip your own dogs in your own home and then register them yourself.
> 
> Happy-Pet Mini Microchip Identification Chip for Dogs/Cats/Exotics
> 
> ...


What are everyones thoughts on these DIY ones? I think I would be confident using one as I am a trained nurse but worry about them being on general sale, the company that scanned Belle also microchip so I will be using them but interested in others views on these ?


----------



## DCMMS (Sep 5, 2012)

I think they are a horrendous idea and should be banned!!

Im not just saying that because it impacts my business either as to be honest it doesnt, im happy to recommend other implanters to anyone who asks as generally it has no effect at all on me and my little business,its more my concerns for the animal.

I was trained ( and it cost a few hundred pounds i might add) on the how and where to chip a animal, jo public dont have that training and therefor could do more harm than good ( no offence intended), infact 95% of the people i have worked for think the chip goes in the back of the neck!! You stick a needle in a cat/dog/bunny and dont know what your doing you risk injuring the animal, plus they come in the flimsy cheap needles ( which im sure you can tell i hate and refuse to use) they are more likely to misfire, stick,jam etc and you have less control over the point of entry and could stick the needle in too deep and hit a artery if you dont get the angle right, im not saying its rocket science because its not just that independant microchippers are reasonably priced, some places even offer "free" days so why on earth would anyone want to use or promote something which i see as reckless?ut:

The other issue i have with them is there is nothing in that page that makes the buyer purchase a scanner too, so anyone could chip any pet, Great but what if that animal is already chipped? how are you going to know? I scan all animals ( inc pups and kittens) as a matter of course as if a animal is already chipped it should not be chipped a second time.

That ad says you can chip exotics too !!!!! Even i dont chip exotics, that in my opinion is something that only a vet should be doing!

Ok i could go on but i wont lol


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

jo5 said:


> What are everyones thoughts on these DIY ones? I think I would be confident using one as I am a trained nurse but worry about them being on general sale, the company that scanned Belle also microchip so I will be using them but interested in others views on these ?


not something i'd want to do. best left to the experts imo


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

jo5 said:


> What are everyones thoughts on these DIY ones? I think I would be confident using one as I am a trained nurse but worry about them being on general sale, the company that scanned Belle also microchip so I will be using them but interested in others views on these ?


I agree they seem rather dangerous; some of my pups the vet refuses to chip until they are Much older because of size- I completely agree with him, but what if someone was to buy these and assume All pups could be done at 8 weeks? Chipping a tiny 8 week Yorkie would be similar to poking a lab puppy in the shoulders (or neck) with a knife. My bambi was 5 months before she could be safely chipped, and she was still crying for days after then. (She's the 3lb one)


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

RichardJordan said:


> You can now chip your own dogs in your own home and then register them yourself.
> 
> Happy-Pet Mini Microchip Identification Chip for Dogs/Cats/Exotics
> 
> ...


Not exactly sure how you can register the chips, the Petlog website to register owners details requires an implanters code, so don't think you'll be able to do it.

I had in house training which cost over £300, I'm sure they can sell the items but you won't be able to register them until qualified.


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Much what I was thinking then, it seems a bit reckless to sell them to the general public :frown2: Leave it to the experts like already said if you have a litter discounts are available and are very reasonable in my opinion anyway.


----------



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

I have talked to my veterinary surgeon about people implanting microchips and this is what he said:- 

Apparently he has trained many people to give injections to animals. This includes owners of diabetic cats and dogs, farmers who need to give medication to their stock, and veterinary nurses who go on to give injections regularly. He has found that the vast majority of these people can learn fairly easily to do the task very well. 

Apparently it is not that difficult, although there are a few important points to be aware of. The concept of implanting microchips at home is a new one, but it has its place. Breeders often become very skilled at the tasks they take on, and they are the group most likely to be implanting microchips. As a procedure it should not be done by anyone who has not had suitable instruction, or feels uncomfortable with the procedure. However some of the criticisms of the concept are not sound. 

I chipped my own dog with ease.
The needles used for microchips are about the least flimsy of all the needles in use. Insulin and many medications are given with very flimsy needles by comparison. The correct places for microchip implantation are deliberately chosen for the fact that there are no arteries or important nerves anywhere nearby. As long as the person implanting the microchip has had proper instruction and follows it, the risks are very small.

For overseas dog and cat rescues this is a great option. They are not always in areas where microchipping is available.

I agree it is not for everyone but many of us are very used to injecting it is convenient.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

RichardJordan said:


> I have talked to my veterinary surgeon about people implanting microchips and this is what he said:-
> 
> The correct places for microchip implantation are deliberately chosen for the fact that there are no arteries or important nerves anywhere nearby. As long as the person implanting the microchip has had proper instruction and follows it, the risks are very small.


But for my breed and those of similar size this isn't true. They are so small that everything is so compact- and I have known of a few extremely experienced and talented vets nicking an artery/vein during implantation. Add to that the fact that many yorkie pups will scream for ages after implantation and I will never recommend toy breed breeders implanting in their own without spending a considerable amount on training. I am hoping to become a dogs trust chipper, but I would still never chip my own pups.


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

But they now make smaller chips/needles for the smaller breed. I learnt purely to chip my own pups after my own vet made a right pigs ear of it and hit blood vessels and like you say, if done in the correct place there are no major vessels to hit, you can have a small bleed but mine bled for ages and you could see the vet was getting worried, he took the needle out and the blood literally ran down my pups back and onto the table. It was then that I vowed never to take them to a vet to be chipped again. After learning how to do it correctly, I now realise he did it completely wrong, the angle he put the needle in he did like an injection and it's not so for chipping, you also make a small pocket, slightly lower than the shoulder blades in the skin using 2 fingers to pinch the skin and your index finger to make an indentation where the needle goes, your hand holding the gun/syringe is basically lying along the dog/pups back not pointing straight into the dogs neck - which is what my vet did hence the severe bleeding!

Just last week I micro-chipped a whole litter of springers for a friend, not a squeak or squeal from any of them, I always chip my own pups before leaving, so they are done around 7-7.1/2 weeks mark, we HAVE to do this before our vet will give us a written health certificate that they have all been thoroughly checked over before leaving.


----------



## DCMMS (Sep 5, 2012)

Richard you sound like a Happy pet or Viovet sales rep lol hmy: I could pick fault with your comment but i wont as anyone with half a brain and a bit of common sense can see the risks involved!

I will say the Happy pet chips that are sold as single use preloaded chips are designed for use outside of the UK ONLY!!! Plus they are mini chips ( not standard) so should only be used in animals of 10kg full size or less, no where in the ad does it mention this tho!!! 


They have revised there ad since being contacted and even they seem to agree these are designed for use by professionals who work/live abroad and do not have a vets or independant implanter on there doorstep.

And the prices of these chips is astronomical!!! but i suppose thats the price you pay for attempting to do something by cutting corners! 

I ( or someone trained the same as me) can come to your home and chip your pet for less than you would buy these chips to do it yourself so where is the logic???


----------

